# History Of Amazing Grace



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

This is good

http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=DMF_24cQqT0


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

wow.

just...WOW!


----------



## Flipper (Sep 21, 2005)

Livininlogs said:


> This is good
> 
> http://www.youtube.com:80/watch?v=DMF_24cQqT0


 Thank you so much for posting this. Fantastic!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Little known fact: The author of Amazing Grace did not become a Christian and stop captaining slave ships. He became a Christian and continued to captain slave ships. It was such a different world then. It was a world we would not recognize. It was a world where the prevailing opinion, in both the north and the south, was that slavery was a good thing if done "properly". No matter what we think now, there was no controversy about being a Christian and being a slave trader or owner. People heap the guilt of slavery upon the south, but it was northern ship owners and captains whom made the "triangular trade" of rum, slaves, and molasses work. The would bring slaves from Africa to the West Indies, offload them and load kegs of molasses. They'd bring the molasses to Rhode Island and points north to make rum and bring that to Africa to trade for slaves. Other than that, I thought that was pretty cool. I'm not a very good student of how to make music, but I know what I like to hear.


----------

